# Favorite Load Manual



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

*What is your favorite load manual?*​
Hornady215.38%Nosler323.08%Speer17.69%Sierra430.77%Barnes215.38%Other17.69%


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

What is your favorite load manual?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have ten manuals. I only have three that are up to date. Two of those are for modern loads, and one is a cast bullet handbook. I seriously could not pick a favorite. I don't see how anyone gets along with less than three.
Since Nosler is my newest I'll vote for it.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

i have the hornady, speer, barnes, sierra, and picked the nosler up yesterday. i like the nosler and sierras because they both list a most accurate load tested which is helpful in selection. nosler lacks a coal length on their bullets just list the saami max. hornady and speer have alot more load data vs barnes (2-3 powders per bullet in some cases)


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow!!! I almost posted this exact same topic this morning when I got home from work, but was getting tired and figured I'd post it when I got up. Thanks for doing it for me!!!

I have three reloading manuals, Lyman 48th edition, 2nd edition of modern reloading, and nosler 6. They are all helpful and like bryan said the nosler lists the most accurate load tested and so does the lyman book. With the modern reloading book you get a ton of different loads that were tested with just one bullet weight. Some bullet weights have over 20 different powders tested.

The one thing about the lyman manual is that they don't list any loads with the hodgdon extreme powders like 4350 or varget. They do have their 49th edition out and I'm wondering if they have all the newer powders in it now???

I don't really have a favorite out of the three that I have. If I had to pick it would be between the lyman and nosler manuals.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

hodgdon has a decent one. it contains alot of loads but only one bullet per weight range such as 55 nos bt, 58 vmax, 60hp.......70spr hp, 75 hdy hp.....90 spr sp, 95 nos part, 100 spr btsp and so on. but they list only hodgdon, imr, and winchester powders. for 6 bucks it aint bad. definately better than those load books for just a specific caliber.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

also if you wanted to know something can always ask me to look it up. i did it for someone wanting to load a 7mm i believe it was.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a real old Lyman that has been my favorite for years. Problem is it doesn't list many of the newer calibers like the 260 Remington. It does how ever have load data for the 25 20 Winchester and such.

I have a nosler book and it is OK much like the Hornaday & Speer ones I have. 
My most used for the newer stuff is the Serria manual.

 Al


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I picked the Barnes manual only because after seeing how their bullets(Varmint Grenades and TSX's) perform on game I want to find a great load for each of my rifles using Barnes bullets.

I have the new Barnes, Hornady, Nosler, and Sierra, plus the One Book One Caliber guides.

I like the depth of info in the Sierra manual, and the gas gun section, but I have not yet shot any of the Sierra bullets I have loaded.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

laite, id have to agree with you they do do a good job with providing that extra data. i was just disappointed by the barnes load book because it only lists a couple powders versus hornady, speer, and sierra, etc have atleast ten powders listed per bullet and caliber.


----------

